# The odness of Rouge



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok so you guys have seen Leenka now you get to see Rouge :lol: :lol:


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

AND MORE


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

ohmygosh i looooove her!!(?) Those colors are so great!! I love the nose 
She looks happy


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

And yes she is sitting on her bum lol :lol:


----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

Agreed! Those colors are so interesting. Makes her even more adorable


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are gorgeous


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you!!! She is my little odd ball of spikes!! And I to love her little split face with that half black nose lol


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a little angel!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is beautiful! And so cute-sitting on her bum!!!


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

I was trying to use Rouge for the photo contest and this is what she thought of it..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

She is so amazingly beautiful! :shock: Her colouring is crazy haha. What a darling hedgie.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Goodness me what an absaulute cutie!!


----------

